# Pee from fresh lemon juice...



## Sirthomas42 (Apr 12, 2012)

It may have already been covered, but my (admittedly quick) search didn't turn anything up. Has anyone make Skeeter Pee from fresh squeezed lemon juice?

The wife and I juiced a bunch of fresh-from-a-backyard-tree-from-California lemons this afternoon. We have a little over half a gallon of juice, and all the zest from the lemons, just in case. 

A normal Pee batch uses 96oz of lemon juice... we have a little over 64, but we could add in some of the zest to extract more lemon flavor. Any thoughts or advice from master Pee makers?


----------



## Arne (Apr 13, 2012)

Sounds like a great plan. You can make a smaller batch as it will probably be a little weak on a 5 gal. one. or you can add a bottle of real lemon with it. I would start it out with a pint or so of the lemon juice in it and add the rest slowly as the ferment is going on. Should make a great summer drink for you. Arne.


----------



## olusteebus (Apr 13, 2012)

the problem you have is that you are using California lemons. You should have used *Florida* lemons. You should be able to buy them at a store. J/K

I think Realemon does not taste as good as fresh lemon. Don't know if it would affect the taste of the pee. Let me know.

Buster
Lemon Farmer from Florida (two trees)


----------



## shoebiedoo (Apr 13, 2012)

olusteebus said:


> I think Realemon does not taste as good as fresh lemon. Don't know if it would affect the taste of the pee. Let me know.
> 
> Buster
> Lemon Farmer from Florida (two trees)



Not as much as Asparagus  sorry, I couldn't let that one go


----------



## femki (Apr 16, 2012)

I saw a post from Lon about this in another thread that people sometimes have a harder time getting the ferment going with natural juice. He noted something about the possibility of higher acidity from fresh lemons.

*http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f25/skeeter-pee-slurry-question-230884/*


----------



## Sirthomas42 (Jun 20, 2012)

Well, a few months in, the Pee fermented dry no problem. We racked it over a few teaspoons of the zest to add a little extra lemon flavor since we were short on juice. We started the OG a bit higher than usual, we wanted it to finish out around 11%. Since the ingredients are precious (coming from my brothers backyard 1000 miles away) we're looking to store it longer than we would a regular Pee. 

It's still cloudy as heck so we're adding the Sparkolloid tonight when we rack it and add the sorbate. Another month or two and we'll sweeten/bottle it I think. Can't wait!


----------



## Arne (Jun 21, 2012)

Let us know how long the sprkaloid takes to clear it. Arne.


----------



## SmallTown (Jun 22, 2012)

Mine cleared in three days...


----------

